# Installing FreeBSD on existing linux OS via shell  - how to?



## Artanis (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello,
first of all, greetings to everybody !
Secondly, I apologise If the question below has been asked/answered already but I just can't find it out here on the forums.

I have a dedicated server and CentOs installed on it. I would like to install FreeBSD but the problem is that I "only" have shell access. The server is far away from me and the only way to connect is through shell.
Is it somehow possible to install FreeBSD via shell on CentOS. Something like dual boot, where I would set FreeBSD to have a boot priority.

I'am sorry if the question might sound funny but I'am new with linux and know only basics so far .

Thanks and BR;
Marinko


----------



## tingo (Jan 2, 2011)

You need the Depenguinator. See here:
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2008-01-29-depenguinator-2.0.html


----------



## Artanis (Jan 4, 2011)

Tingo, thank you.
I will look into it!

BR,
Marinko


----------

